# Help, LGD ate Glass



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sheriff has been a little off for a week or two. 
Today I discovered a piece of glass in his stool, mostly encased in alfalfa. 
Does this dog need tet, pen g therapy or what? If Pen G I have it on hand how much does he need thank youvery much!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont know Nancy -- how is he doing? did you contact a vet? 

Why would he have eaten glass?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Gee I dont normally put glass in his food bowl. Sorry just comical relief.
Thers all kinds of junk buried around here before we got here. Usually he digs stuff up and just leaves it.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Have you seen any blood in his stool or has he been vomiting?? Is he still eating OK? I hope all he ate was a little-It can cut his insides. How has he been "off"??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

To be safe ...take the dog ..to have it's tummy xrayed...if there is a piece of glass still in the tummy ...it could start cutting the insides ..... have the dog checked out...by a vet... :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes the last few days there was a little blood in stool in a concentrated area where it exited.
Today none. Put some canola oil on food. 
Never any vomiting. He has been eating about half his daily feed. 
Not sparring as much with Dep his pardner.
Before seeing the glass I thot maybe he needed to be wormed but going to hold off till we have a few days of normal stool.


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

I apologize for not seeing this post. The best thing you can give a dog for glass is bread. It will manage to "coat" the glass shreds and protect the dog's stomach and intestines. Since it's been a day, it is probably too late for the bread. You should take your dog to the vet and have them check for any damages to the intestines or stomach lining. Hope your dog is doing better.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That's ok, I didnt know about the glass till I saw it. He did get bread. He does seem better today, more active sparring with his pardner.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

((nancy)) I'm glad he's okay! Man, that's scary. My dog eats all sorts of weird crap too. lol


----------

